# Plex 1080p



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

Please work with the Plex developers to get 1080p working! Developers say they need changes from TiVo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

You may also want to submit the request via the semi-formal channel, using this form...

http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In another thread someone posted a link to the Plex forums where one of the developers said that they can not add 1080p because the TiVo does not allow them to allocate enough memory to do 1080p HLS. Since we know 1080p streaming is possible via Netflix, Amazon and Vudu I assume this is only a limitation because they are using HLS and the default Opera SDK. This may be a limitation of the hardware (maybe it doesn't have enough memory to give more to apps) or it could be a limitation of Opera that they can fix down the road. We don't really know.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

Right, I posted that link. Just putting it out there. It takes 2 to tango and if Plex developers know TiVo users are interested and TiVo knows there's interest maybe something can get done.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not sure how much TiVo pays attention to this forum. But when Plex was first released they did say that 1080p streaming was coming in a future update, so they are already aware of the limitation and have at least claimed to be working on it.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> Not sure how much TiVo pays attention to this forum. But when Plex was first released they did say that 1080p streaming was coming in a future update, so they are already aware of the limitation and have at least claimed to be working on it.


I did fill out that form listed above.

On the Plex forums the developers now claim they would need TiVo to make changes for them to get 1080p support.


----------



## polemides (Sep 18, 2015)

+1 to adding 1080p playback. I also filled out the request form.

Additionally, I asked TiVo to please move the Plex app itself to somewhere more appropriate than "Music and Photos" since that doesn't really describe what it can do. At least put it in the MyApps section, or better yet include it with the main streaming apps in the Find... section.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

polemides said:


> Additionally, I asked TiVo to please move the Plex app itself to somewhere more appropriate than "Music and Photos" since that doesn't really describe what it can do. At least put it in the MyApps section, or better yet include it with the main streaming apps in the Find... section.


Wow, *you've got juice!!* *

Could you maybe request that they add user profiles, as well?

* edit: Though, perhaps we shouldn't bank on the PLEX move seen in that image. An *image leaked years ago* that hinted TiVo might be rolling-out user profiles, a feature yet to materialize.


----------

